# ROZWIĽZANE ! - libwww - problem z emerge

## August

Wiatam wszystkich użytkowników  :Smile: 

mam bardzo dziwny problem :

emerge libwww

...

...

HTSSL.c:406: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

HTSSL.c:406: warning: implicit declaration of function `SSL_write'

HTSSL.c:406: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

HTSSL.c: In function `HTSSL_getError':

HTSSL.c:411: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

HTSSL.c:411: warning: implicit declaration of function `SSL_get_error'

HTSSL.c:411: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[5]: *** [HTSSL.lo] Error 1

make[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[5]: *** [HTSSLReader.lo] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r2/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library/src/SSL'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r2/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library/src/SSL'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r2/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r2/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r2/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 49, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

kiedys dawno mialem podobny problem, i poradzilem sobie z nim, ale teraz za nic nie mogę. ogolnie probuje zrobic revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6 i wlasnie na tym sie wychrzania.

moze ktos mial podobny problem ?

Pozrowka

----------

## August

w tym przypadku libwww wyszukiwał sobie openssl  w kolejnoci z /usr/local/ssl/include oraz /usr/include/openssl. Ponieważ pierwsza lokalizacja istniała i co tam zawierała, to automatycznie była ona używana przy kompilacji. Po usunięciu katalogu /usr/local/ssl wszystko poszło jak burza ! 

Pozdr

----------

